# First new Gravestone for 2010



## SKAustin

*First new Gravestones for 2010*

So with Christmas done and gone, I can finally get to work on some new props for the 2010 season with a clear conscience, or at least without the harassing comments from my wife. I decided that this year, I wanted to add a few nicer looking tombstones to add to the group. This is the start of my first tombstone for the year. The next step is to start breaking the edges up and give it some cracks, then it'll be on to the painting table. But I wanted to share this before I started breaking it up.


----------



## IMU

LOVE all the details! Going to look awesome!


----------



## morbidmike

holly crap that is georgeous


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Wow man those rock! I am always in such a hurry I never have that kind of detail. I have no patiance.


----------



## Spooky1

Nice detailing. Looking forward to seeing it as a final product.


----------



## fick209

Wow Awesome detail...can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## spinachetr

Wow! What did you use to do the lettering? Almost looks like it was etched with a laser.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Top notch!!


----------



## Wildcat

Awesome detail. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## SKAustin

spinachetr said:


> Wow! What did you use to do the lettering? Almost looks like it was etched with a laser.


Thanks everyone for the kind comments. The lettering was all done with an x-acto knife. I just printed out the inscription on paper, taped it in place, and cut through the paper into the foam. I did my best to keep the blade at a 45 degree angle, and just took my time. I took a break after every few letters so that I wouldnt get sloppy or careless. It ended up taking a few hours to cut, but the result was worth it IMO. In the past Ive used a dremmel with a hole saw cone adapter and a tapered bit, which is much quicker. The x-acto method, while more time consuming, created a much more professional look, and a lot less mess.


----------



## tot13

I had to log-in just to tell you that I agree with everyone else. That is a gorgeous, professional, wonderfully detailed stone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful stone, SK. I've used the Xacto blade cutting method you describe as well - very painstaking and tiring, but it gives a great look.


----------



## Otaku

Wow. Just wow. That's a beautifully done 'stone, SK.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Wow. I wish I had your focus. Very impressive!


----------



## Joiseygal

Beautiful piece of work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

WOW!!! that is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## stick

You have heard this before but that is a great job on that stone and I look forward to the finished product.


----------



## SKAustin

Time for an update. It was terribly difficult to start digging into it, but here's a shot after the initial assault. shortly there after, I hit it with a few spots of black spraypaint to add a little dimpling to the damaged areas. It's now on the painting table with the first coat of black.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

SKAustin, your cracks and crumbled bits look super realistic! OUtstanding... can't wait to see it painted!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Oooo, it's even better now with the cracks and such! Beautiful!


----------



## IMU

Keeps getting better!


----------



## Devils Chariot

ooooo very slick. Nice work!


----------



## DarkLore

Beauty.


----------



## Phil

That is incredible. Some people just insist on elevating this to art!


----------



## SKAustin

ok, last update for today. Base coat of black paint is finished and dry, Started the drybrushing, but ran out of time for tonight. Up next is to finish the drybrushing, then start on the faux Moss.


----------



## HalloweenGirl101

Amazing! How did you remove the whole top layer of foam in the recessed areas and leave such a beautiful, uniform texture?


----------



## Dr Morbius

I was gonna ask the same thing..Very nice work. Impressive, even!


----------



## SKAustin

The recessed area was accomplished by using the very tip of my Swiss Army knife blade. I make small circles with the tip of the knife, just scratching into the surface of the foam. Little fragments "popcorn" off from the surface of the foam, leaving the texture you see there. I actually took some video of it to post on my website, so I'll post when it's up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I agree with IMU - it just keeps getting better


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Wow it sure does. You are an artist! Really fantastic stone. I really need to take more time on my stuff.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

That's some serious tombstone skill right there


----------



## Uruk-Hai

AWESOME tombstone!! I love the architectural details, cracks & weathering. Your engraving is really clean. Great job!!


----------



## billman

the photos aren't showing up


----------



## SKAustin

billman said:


> the photos aren't showing up


Sorry about that. It seems my Web Host had allowed me to sgn up with a username that was already in use. That other user had requested a "do not renew" for her acct, effective 01/22/10. This morning I got an email advising that at my request, the account was cancelled. I'm on the phone at this very moment trying to get the situation rectified. UGH! I hope they didnt trash my files.


----------



## SKAustin

SKAustin said:


> Sorry about that. It seems my Web Host had allowed me to sign up with a username that was already in use. That other user had requested a "do not renew" for her acct, effective 01/22/10. This morning I got an email advising that at my request, the account was cancelled. I'm on the phone at this very moment trying to get the situation rectified. UGH! I hope they didnt trash my files.


Well, The website is still down, but they gave me a new acct and restored my files, So the photos are back up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Those are awesome. Great job.


----------



## TheEvilSquire

That is friggin' amazing work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billman

Wow!!..glad the photos are back up. Amazing!!!


----------



## SuperCreep31

*Awesome*

Uh...that is going to look like a real tombstone! nice job dude! i don't have that much patience.


----------



## Zurgh

WOW! I think many real tombstones are very jealous now. So nice!


----------



## pagan

Haven't been to your page yet, but I must say you do truly amazing work. Is there any chance of getting you to post a "tombstones for idiots" guide for the rest of us to follow and learn your art?


----------



## debbie5

OMG: this is amazingly perfect & persnickety work...I love it! HOWEVER...if the wind breaks it, you are gonna cry like a lil girl...

I would....LOL.

Seems like what he is doing is the basic tombstone process; the difference is measuring, centering, attention to spacing & font and PATIENCE.
I used to be a graphic designer and found that perfectionism & patience (like he said: knowing whento stop & take a break) makes a huge difference in the final product.


----------



## SKAustin

pagan said:


> Haven't been to your page yet, but I must say you do truly amazing work. Is there any chance of getting you to post a "tombstones for idiots" guide for the rest of us to follow and learn your art?


Thanks all for the kind compliments.

Pagan. I was currently in the process of completing the DIY guide to my tombstones, but it seems that a glitch in the system of my web host may have just cost me the entire content of my website. I was able to get the files back, but the site was built and contained within my Wordpress database, which it appears may be a casualty of this glitch. I hope to get things back up, but there will be a delay as everything will most likely need to be re-written. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## kprimm

Beautiful work, that is very impressive.You could sell those like hot cakes.


----------



## SKAustin

And the completed piece.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stunning, just stunning (and now it can go to the Showroom)


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Wow love the finished stone. Great job again. I think you have raised the bar for all of us on tombstone makeing!


----------



## hpropman

wow that is an amazing stone!


----------



## operatingnurse

Darn it, just when I thought my tombstones looked cool, someone has to do it better. Ah, a challenge - that's the motivation. The time spent was well worth it.

I've been wanting to use the X-acto knife method. I an a Dremmeler right now.


----------



## SKAustin

operatingnurse said:


> Darn it, just when I thought my tombstones looked cool, someone has to do it better. Ah, a challenge - that's the motivation. The time spent was well worth it.
> 
> I've been wanting to use the X-acto knife method. I an a Dremmeler right now.


I used the dremmel on last years stones. Makes for quick easy work, But also makes a big mess.

Just a quick tip for the x-acto method, Start with a fresh blade, and change blades fairly often. It's amazing how much damage styrofoam will do to an x-acto knife blade.


----------



## Dixie

Well crap. I was having a very nice January OFF, after the holidays... not working... not slaving in the garage every night... just being a NORMAL person.

Now I'm pissed because I just saw this thread, Home Depot is closed, and all I have are some piddly little foam scraps.

Must.... carve... foam..... must.... plan.... next... stone.

Ugh. so much for my little rest. 

Awesome piece. Very inspiring, to say the least. Time to get busy!


----------



## jdubbya

That is simply beautiful. I put myself in the "not enough patience" category but the effort is obviously well worth it. I like my Dremel, in spite of the mess, but may have to try this method on one new stone this year. Really sets a new standard!


----------



## SKAustin

Thanks everyone. Dixie, Sorry to have ruined your January OFF. No rest for the wicked. 

Speaking of no rest. Here is the start of the second Stone for this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're going to be kicking some tombstone butt, SK! Another one sure to be gorgeous.

I've always liked that epitaph - so poignant.


----------



## hpropman

Please keep the how to pictures coming - How will the skull be done?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Oh man this is some high class prop porn here!


----------



## stick

Great Job on the first one for the year and I look forward to the second and all the details you have planed for it.


----------



## The Archivist

I am so green with jealousy. I want my tombstones to look that good. (Actually, I want pepperoni on my tombstone...ha ha)


----------



## SKAustin

hpropman said:


> Please keep the how to pictures coming - How will the skull be done?


Skull was done same as the lettering, Just cut out the lines through the paper. Of course I wish it were as easy at is sounds. The skull was quite time consuming.


----------



## Wildcat

First one is awesome and the second looks like it will be another superb addition.
Very well done.


----------



## beelce

Totally great.....you are going to need lots lo light on these at night so people can see all that detail


----------



## Dr Morbius

Looks like you are the resident Tombstone Guru. AND you have shown us that to really get great results, it takes time and patience. There really is no substitute.


----------



## Hauntlord

Looking good....cant wait to see it finished....


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Holly sheep Batman! I will never be able to do a simple quick tombstone ever again! Wow you have an eye for this. Super great job already and your not even finished. When is the next episode? I want to tune in.


----------



## SKAustin

steveshauntedyard said:


> Holly sheep Batman! I will never be able to do a simple quick tombstone ever again! Wow you have an eye for this. Super great job already and your not even finished. When is the next episode? I want to tune in.


LoL, Thanks. I am actually taking a break between letters as I type this. I expect to have it carved and ready for painting by tuesday or wednesday. I work weekends so I only get a few hours to work on these per day. I'll post more Pics along the way.

Ive also got the design planned out for the next one. That one will be the common 17th century style


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Excellent work.
Ever crossed your mind to sell these?

Or do a few custom pieces??


----------



## hpropman

SKAustin said:


> Skull was done same as the lettering, Just cut out the lines through the paper. Of course I wish it were as easy at is sounds. The skull was quite time consuming.


Wow thanks for the update! it looks like it took you a long time for the skull. Please post a how to when you can. Thanks again!


----------



## madmomma

The stones are awesome! I prefer the exacto as well, although the Dremel is faster. Your detailing is fantastic. Are you using the exacto on the small lettering as well? What paint choices do you prefer. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## SKAustin

madmomma said:


> The stones are awesome! I prefer the exacto as well, although the Dremel is faster. Your detailing is fantastic. Are you using the exacto on the small lettering as well? What paint choices do you prefer. Can't wait to see more pictures.


Yes, I've used the x-acto for all of the lettering. The smaller letters do get a bit difficult at times, but it's all good in the end.

As for the paints, I just use whatever hobby acrylics I can find at Wal-Mart. I believe the brands are Apple Barrel and FolkArt.


----------



## SKAustin

AND NOW.......... Time for an update on #2.

The engraving is done. Just have to finish off the pitted area. I am considering adding the neck vertebrae below the skull. Personally I think that area is far too empty for my liking.. Opinions? Anyone?

I am also considering a bit of simple scrollwork (as is beneath the name on tombstone #1)between the Name/Dates/Poem. Again, opinions?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, you're too good at this!

What if you just extended the pitting throughout the outlined area instead of adding vertebrae? I like the idea of scrollwork, but really, the central area is beautiful as is and doesn't need anything else.


----------



## jdubbya

The added scrollwork would look fine but not really necessary as there is so much detail already, it may just be lost/not noticed. I agree the area under the skull could use something. Not sure if a neck/vertebrae or something else, but something to fill in that space.
It looks fantastic. I am, again, inspired to up my game a bit this year and try something like this. I need to stock up on exacto blades!


----------



## SKAustin

Sounds like the opinion is, the scrollwork might clutter up the stone. I think I agree with that position.

As for the neck area, I feel it is a bit too empty. I dont know if it's obvious, But I was going for the "hey, it kinda looks like the grim reaper!" look to the stone, So I thought that adding a few vertebrae in the neck might serve the look.


----------



## Ken

real awesome work, so what material did you use on it?


----------



## Ken

well the area thats looking unfinnished could you do a celtic braid under it?


----------



## wickedwitchwest

Great details....makes me want to redo all mine.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

WOW.. I used the dremmel technique last year, and got a sloppy result, but I don't think I could get detail like that. That is truly amazing!


----------



## SKAustin

So it's time for another update. Here are another batch of photos.

The construction of the stone is finished.









Now for the destruction. First, the cracks and chips.









Then a light coat of spray paint for some finer "age spots".









Then a full coat of black, and the drybrushing is started.









So I still have a few more colors to drybrush, and then it'll be time to add the Moss, but it's getting there.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Bravo! Beautiful stone here SKAustin! I really appreciate a very meticulously done stone...it adds so much to the "real" feeling of a spooky yard haunt! FABULOUS!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you filled in with the stippling/pitting - it looks really good that way. The skull almost appears to be floatng away from the surface of the stone in those shots.


----------



## Spooky1

Beautiful job SK! I'm envious of how you get your letter to come out.


----------



## stick

Outstanding on the second one also I love the of the skull and look forward to see it finished.


----------



## SKAustin

And here we have the second, Painted, and covered with moss. I'm not sure i'm happy with the moss, so I may add some more, but otherwise, it's finished.










and here are the two, side by side.


----------



## hpropman

love them!


----------



## pagan

They look great!


----------



## madmomma

Excellent work! Do you have an approximate total time for each one? I guess I'd have to start now


----------



## SKAustin

madmomma said:


> Excellent work! Do you have an approximate total time for each one? I guess I'd have to start now


maybe 6-8 hours total work time put into the taller one. It took a few hours to cut out that poem. The shorter one took only a few hours.


----------



## Bethene

those are awesome!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

WOW... you have raised the bar to whole new level of perfection!! The way the lettering is cut out is amazing! Great job!!


----------



## madmomma

Considering all the detail, 8 hours is not a lot of time...excellent!


----------



## pagan

Beautiful work, SK! If you don't mind my asking, what kind of trim/moulding are you using around the bases?


----------



## niblique71

Damn, that is incredible work!! Having done some exacto work on last years stones I know how difficult it is to do that fine (smaller) lettering. No wonder you take frequent breaks. On a side note, the one with the skull gives the appearance of looking down the barrel of two tommy guns or BFG9000's aimed right at me... Just my Imagination???? Has the grim reaper traded in his scythe?? Again, that is some AWESOME work.


----------



## GrimAftermath

They look amazing! Great job. I'm so jealous!


----------



## SKAustin

pagan said:


> Beautiful work, SK! If you don't mind my asking, what kind of trim/moulding are you using around the bases?


The trim around the base of the stones was crafted from scrap off of the same piece of blue foam from which the stones were made. The sides of the foam are "tounge and groove". The tounge, and either side of the groove are shaved off to create a flat side. The base trim was created from the remnants of the grooved side. The outer edges are rounded with sandpaper.



niblique71 said:


> Damn, that is incredible work!! Having done some exacto work on last years stones I know how difficult it is to do that fine (smaller) lettering. No wonder you take frequent breaks. On a side note, the one with the skull gives the appearance of looking down the barrel of two tommy guns or BFG9000's aimed right at me... Just my Imagination???? Has the grim reaper traded in his scythe?? Again, that is some AWESOME work.


Thanks for the Compliments. That is certainly an interesting interpretation on the stone. The idea behind the design was that the reaper figure is open-armed, welcoming the body to its eternal resting place. Perhaps as if to say "Welcome, Have a rest and stay while."



GrimAftermath said:


> They look amazing! Great job. I'm so jealous!


Thank you, but please, do not be jealous. Be inspired. It really is not as difficult as one might think.


----------



## GrimAftermath

I am definitely inspired! I am going try the exacto carving on my next one I build!


----------



## niblique71

Thanks for the true meaning of those symbols SK. My humorous interpretation shows my lack of knowledge of the history of gravestone art. Keep up the great work.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I don't think I've ever seen this many compliments for one or two tombstones, but after looking at the pictures I can see why. Truly professional looking stones there. I'm awed.


----------



## Palehorse

*holy stiffs Batman!*

That is incredible, you dont get those at walmart or big lots?


----------



## SKAustin

Stone #3 hits the table this week. This time, I plan to video document the entire build. I expect to be breaking it up into 10 minute segments, and will be covering some of the questions asked in these threads. The plan is to duplicate the Death's Head Gravestones Common in the 17th and 18th century. This is one of the photos I will be using as a guide. Obviously, I will be changing the names and dates.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is one detailed gravestone you're going to be using as a model. You must love pain:googly:


----------



## madmomma

Wow, good luck with that one. I'm looking forward to watching the video tutorial.


----------



## nycplywood

*Foam*

what did you use for the starting foam and where did you get it? how much about did it cost. Looks amazing btw!


----------



## SKAustin

nycplywood said:


> what did you use for the starting foam and where did you get it? how much about did it cost. Looks amazing btw!


Extruded Polystyrene Foamboard. Lowes carries blue foamboard from Dow and Home Depot carries pink foamboard (brand name Foamular) from Owens Corning. Same basic thing. It runs about $17 for a 2" thick 2'x8' board. Each board is enough to make 3-8 stones (depending on size and style)


----------



## trishaanne

WOW.....AWESOME...AMAZING. I'm in the same group as alot of folks here. The group of "I don't have alot of time so I'll just do what I can and I don't have the patience anyway." What a difference it makes. I always justified it saying noone really stops to read all that stuff, or appreciates the time you put into it anyway. I'm now rethinking that. 

If I wasn't planning on being cremated when I die, I'd have asked you to make my headstone!


----------



## Vlad

> I always justified it saying noone really stops to read all that stuff, or appreciates the time you put into it anyway


Nonsense Pattie, your Disney Mickey Mouse stone took my breath away, heehee

Just tremendous work SK. We're doing headstone techniques at our next make and take. I'll have to seriously try the exacto method.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Any new updates, SK?


----------



## SKAustin

Thanks again everyone.

Hi Roxy. No new updates as of yet. It seems my wife decided that I had more important matters to attend to. Over the past week, I was coerced into tearing down and rebuilding a portion of our dining room/den. That project having been completed, I hope to get at least a few days of prop work done before she comes up with another project she feels I need to do.


----------



## wAkethedeAd

Wow, incredible detail... Great job


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

Excellent stones, great detail.

One quick question, how strong are they?
Just wondering if they break easily and store well without much damage

Thanks
Si


----------



## Hauntlord

Lookin good.


----------



## hazeldazel

wow, awesome gravestones! how do you attach them to the ground and how sturdy are they against wind? (getting ideas here)


----------



## gooffy87

io know this is an old thread but i had to commend the builder, those are spectacular


----------



## nixie

Those are beautiful, I'm in awe! I didn't realize the 3rd one was a real tombstone, I assumed it was one of yours. Now, to go dig up some pictures of these stones in their set-up...


----------



## Fright Boy

Absolutely stunning work. I stumbled across this from the new "Recommended Reading" after checking out another post. 
I am envious of your x-acto skills/patience. I would love to know how you accomplish the "pitting" on the stones? I have wanted to do something similar with some of mine. Apologies if you have already answered this question.


----------



## bobby2003

Fright Boy said:


> Absolutely stunning work. I stumbled across this from the new "Recommended Reading" after checking out another post.
> I am envious of your x-acto skills/patience. I would love to know how you accomplish the "pitting" on the stones? I have wanted to do something similar with some of mine. Apologies if you have already answered this question.


After looking at his profile, SK Austin hasn't been around in a couple of years. I'm not even sure if he even does Halloween stuff anymore. If I recall correctly his YouTube channel (no longer updated) has a video where he explains how he does pitting. I want to say he takes a pocket knife and just chips it out but I saw it a while ago.



https://www.youtube.com/user/SKAustin/videos


----------



## Fright Boy

bobby2003 said:


> After looking at his profile, SK Austin hasn't been around in a couple of years. I'm not even sure if he even does Halloween stuff anymore. If I recall correctly his YouTube channel (no longer updated) has a video where he explains how he does pitting. I want to say he takes a pocket knife and just chips it out but I saw it a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/SKAustin/videos


Thanks for the update. I watched some of his videos and it appears I had actually watched a couple some time before. I believe you may be right about the pocket knife, that sounds familiar. Someone needs to come up with a better way of doing that. My A.D.H.D. will not allow me to sit there and to all that. LOL.

And for shame....who would give up on Halloween? #tilmydyingday


----------

